# You'll think I'm mad



## breney (May 7, 2014)

You'll think I'm mad... And I probably am.

I'm thinking of buying a mk6 golf, 2012 mode, last of the mk6's. Love the interior but the exterior doesn't inpress me. Don't like the colour and its a wee bit too round. 

Before anyone says it, I'm not just buying one in a different colour because I like this car for other reasons. 

What I'm thinking: set of 18 inch alloys, add a slight rear spoiler.... And respray the car. I'm thinking the Audi S line pearl grey. Any opinions on this, am I mad? Have you re sprayed a car? Guide as to what it would cost?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

One of my favourite colours is the Audi Nardo grey, love this colour and think it would look ace on your VW golf!!
http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/ima...-rs7-rides-on-adv1-wheels-photo-gallery_9.jpg


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I personally think you are mad.
i like the mk6 but only from in gti or gtd form and from around 2012. Your basically wanting to change the whole exterior. And as you said why not just buy it in a different colour?


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Well I'd like a GTD - love the shape of them but there's not a hope in hell I could get the insurance on one. Was thinking of sticking a spoiler on the back of this car and repainting it. I don't like the silver colour. It's a 2012 car


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope , Been there done that 

Bought a black Jag XF , Didn't like the wheels spent £1k on 20" upgrade , Didn't like the exhausts spent £800 on a upgrade , Didn't like the colour so I had it wrapped in white , Then I didn't like the wrap so I had it took off and then I thought the black paint looked awful so I had the whole car resprayed .........then I sold it 

Don't talk to me about mad


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Nope , Been there done that
> 
> Bought a black Jag XF , Didn't like the wheels spent £1k on 20" upgrade , Didn't like the exhausts spent £800 on a upgrade , Didn't like the colour so I had it wrapped in white , Then I didn't like the wrap so I had it took off and then I thought the black paint looked awful so I had the whole car resprayed .........then I sold it
> 
> Don't talk to me about mad


Not gone as extreme as changing the colour of a car, but have spent £20k on modifications on one of my Subaru Impreza's years ago.:wall: Then I got bored and 6 months later sold it.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

I take notions!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I think you're INDIVIDUAL...

...and there's nothing wrong with being that; there can't be anything worse than being a sheep all your life :thumb:


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with the mad

It's hardly a super rare car that you could never find in a colour you like.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think we're all abit mad on here personally lol that's all part of the fun in detailing 

Sutty.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If you can afford it then do it, your life your money etc..


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

If you can afford it and want to do it, go ahead. Just as long as you understand that you won't get any of that money back when you come to sell it. It is going to be a very expensive indulgence... but if that's what floats your boat.


----------

